# Help me diffrence between 72069 and 72090



## senthilvalluvan (Dec 12, 2011)

AP and lateral weight-bearing radiographs of the entire spine were obtained for the 
purpose of evaluation for scoliosis. 

What is the criteria to take 72069 (Scolosis Study) and 72090? Explain me What is the difference between these two codes?


----------



## Rajebpt (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,
Below is the CPT Lay Descriptions from Encoder Pro,

72069-Typically a film is taken of the thoracolumbar spine from front to back (AP) while the patient is standing erect. This film is used to detect any curvature of the spine when scoliosis or other pathology may be present.
72090-A typical scoliosis series consists of four views of the thoracic and lumbar spine: one from front to back (AP) with the patient standing; one from front to back (AP) with the patient supine, or lying down; and finally, two views with alternate right and left flexion in the supine position. In addition, a lateral, or side to side projection made with the patient standing to show spondylolisthesis or to demonstrate exaggerated degrees of kyphosis or lordosis is often recommended. The key element to this code is that it includes supine and erect studies. The number of films allowed is not specified.

Hope this helps


----------

